# Create Your Own P-fury Motivational Poster



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://bighugelabs.com/motivator.php


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Why do I feel like this will be one long joke at my expense


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I f*cking knew it was coming


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

There goes the HOF


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

I think that you had to have saved them, not just right clicked and got the link.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^^ Boobah that guy in that picture is my old boss. I used to work at a crazy hat factory called rasta imposta and they made costumes too. hahahahha. so funny. cant remember his name ...Robert something ... but apparently he started the company by inventing those dread lock rasta hats and sh*t blew up... they make the hats on that show "Who's line is it anyway" he was a total jew tho and i hated working for him.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> ^^^^ Boobah that guy in that picture is my old boss. I used to work at a crazy hat factory called rasta imposta and they made costumes too. hahahahha. so funny. cant remember his name ...Robert something ... but apparently he started the company by inventing those dread lock rasta hats and sh*t blew up... they make the hats on that show "Who's line is it anyway" he was a total jew tho and i hated working for him.


damn that's funny as hell - i just googled spam haha


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah... robert Berman http://www.rastaimposta.com/main.html


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

haha great thread guys!

NB FTFW


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hahah nice one brad


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

:laugh:







Hahaha NBkk you've got me laughing man!!!....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You guys' imagination is incredible!









Lovin' it.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^X2
NBKK shot s pretty good series I must admit!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ good one.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I resurrected some of my old ones that got lost and a bunch of new ones.

RNR









02









bellemorte









back51









pman









corey









notaverage









pink









bull









bawb2u


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

THAT"S f*cking HILARIOUS


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

SyM... nice run!

The one of Pinkragon is priceless!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

fuckin sym, good sh*t man


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


>


ha, love it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nick... that's the best one yet!!!!!









God I miss that crazy-ass mother f*cker!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hahaha i miss him too.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The "y i want to blang man" quote is probably the funniest thing I have read on the net.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah, i love that whole thread but that was by far his best line. The part about how his dad is so great at bargaining that he could get 600 dollars off any car. 
GOLD.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This thread really needs to be in the HOF.









No doubt about it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Why do I want bling man? Im sure as hell not broke! Im going to head over to the lot tommorow and look at Range Rovers. I kind of like those "Jeep Style" Sports Utility Vehicles, because remember, I work at a farm.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

seeing it in plain english is so weird. Cueballs posts were always like, you almost had to read them out loud to understand... and sometimes not even then.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

He's like Shakespeare to me. Funniest thing ever though is that he probably doesn't even do it on purpose, its actually the way he talks/spells. There is no other human on this earth besides cueball that feels the need to use five commas in a row followed by a few slashes in like every sentence he makes.

Typical Sentence :

I botta lifesuit for ma boat tudday,,,,,,,////I kan probubly stay in cold azz water furr 12 hours now,,,...//


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

One ,,,,, ufa kind


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

SyM's last run was hilarious


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I think that of the Prostitutes in the fish forums was a little rude, regardless the post was pretty funny....:laugh:


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Nick G said:


> View attachment 192911
> 
> 
> hahaha i miss him too.


Hahah, I was waiting for it :laugh:

People are going to stop posting pictures of them selfs now haha


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

I am sure you know, but for those who dont..... such as me circa March 17, 2010..... NEVER google "white bumps" unless your search filter is on. So i had to search for pokadots instead. I wish there was a security setting on my computer that would block pictures of cocks.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Nick G said:


> I am sure you know, but for those who dont..... such as me circa March 17, 2010..... NEVER google "white bumps" unless your search filter is on. So i had to search for pokadots instead. *I wish there was a security setting on my computer that would block pictures of cocks.*


c*ck blocker program? Bwahahahaha


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn haha how did i miss that one hahahaha


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

oh wow!i never looked in this thread till just now.

holy hells bells


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

we need moar prz


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> I am sure you know, but for those who dont..... such as me circa March 17, 2010..... NEVER google "white bumps" unless your search filter is on. So i had to search for pokadots instead. *I wish there was a security setting on my computer that would block pictures of cocks.*


c*ck blocker program? Bwahahahaha
[/quote]

Google it and download the first program that comes up...

I'm sure it's legit...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> I resurrected some of my old ones that got lost and a bunch of new ones.
> 
> RNR
> 
> ...


Who posted mine?
haha...now that I look at it almost 12 months later I see why my wife thought I was an idiot!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^what was the story with that?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Good run! Age Restrictions, haha


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Very ingenous :laugh:







:laugh:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


>


maytag related.

hey guy.... 
Thats what I bought my old lady....Mine is HE meaning it's cost's me 20 dollars per load...FUUCK YOU EPA


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

HOF


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice Set NBKK









What the f*ck is abdul doing with nunchucks? LMAO. He does look pretty badass though with his screwface.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

-NBKK- said:


>



















That's classic NBKK


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

thank god iv only posted like two pictures on here unless you take the videos.

best one of em all and totally true


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha nbkk your set was amazing









although just to confirm. i dont shave my chest. i pluck my eyebrows


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

View attachment 192991


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

moar


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Epic man...

EPIC!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

LOL
f*cking awesome!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

The Ladies Man


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

:rasp:


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

LMAO these are hilarious!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hahahaha
damn i miss old blue. dependable... comfy. great shirt.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nah Bake, i got you. 








(wow now that i see this full size i realize its a complete hack job... whatever hahaha)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

this is seriously amazing


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

blbig... nice one!









WLR...:laugh:


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

WhiteLineRacer said:


>










quality


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Haha thats the best one yet whiteline


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Fixed Image..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's pretty funny man!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RNR can you clean this thread up? Like delete the posts that were Phail in the beginning when we forgot to save the pics and they didnt show up?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep can do!

Hows that for ya all??


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

lol


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

asdf


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> asdf
> View attachment 193068


Is that a Pfury member?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah , it's Ja'eh.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^He must be a big fan of Superbowl 13


----------

